# DigiTrax Zephy consisting



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I watched Digitrax's video on the Zephyr. When they consisted two locomotives, they said that both locos had to be going in the same direction. Does this mean that one cannot consist one loco cab forward and the second loco cap aft? Your comments will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

They have to be going in the same physical direction at the time you consist, (they can be head to tail, tail to tail, or head to head).

So if the first "Top" loco is traveling left to right, then make sure the second loco is also traveling left to right before you make the consist and add the second loco to the MU.

http://www.digitrax.com/tsd/KB468/zephyr-consisting-tail-to-tail/


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

*Thanks!*

That makes sense. I am trying to decide between the DigiTrax Zephyr and NCE's Power Cab. I still am undecided.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Everyone has a different opinion.

I have had Digitrax for a long time (but only used the Zephyr a few times), but there are people also happy with NCE's Power Cab.

I would try to get my hands on both controllers to look at if you can.

Local hobby shops with model railroad stuff are getting hard to find, so I don't know what is near you.

I would also suggest check if there are any model railroad clubs in your area, and see if they have one or the other. Check with both N and HO even though you are N. That is how I tried out my first DigiTrax system, and it was a N Scale club when I am using HO.

Often the clubs are accommodating if you are up front that you are looking at what control system to buy, and will let you stop by at a convenient time to discuss and possibly get some hands on. Of course they may also try and get you to join, no harm in that.

Best of luck, what ever you decide!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I was told that Digitrax is backwards compatible but I am not sure if that is really a benefit as long as one doesn't use older equipment. I like the handheld design of the Power Cab but The Zephyr's unit is almost a clone of my Kato DC controller. In fact, I see that one can buy a Kato DCC unit in Japan that looks identical to the Zephyr with the exception of Kanji characters beside the English. At any rate, looks are not important being that operation and functionality mean more to me. Although I am an old man now, I was quite computer literate as I have owned and used computers since 1982. The NCE is suppose to be more user friendly but not as versatile. I suppose it is as "they" say, Coke vs Pepsi. Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Personally, I love having the huge Directional controll lever on the zephyr. that was almost the only reason i chose it over the button-only interface on NCE.

I will say that the instruction manuals that come with the Digitrax stuff make ZERO sense to me and i end up having to google what to do.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> That makes sense. I am trying to decide between the DigiTrax Zephyr and NCE's Power Cab. I still am undecided.


I used to have a PowerCab and can recommend it unreservedly. Before you decide have a read of this PDF booklet from a supplier that sells all the makes: http://www.dccconcepts.com/resource...vice-6-Or-DCC-Brand-By-Brand-Opinion-2014.pdf


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

"Personally, I love having the huge Directional controll lever on the zephyr. that was almost the only reason i chose it over the button-only interface on NCE."
I totally agree. The Techno Geek talk doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> "Personally, I love having the huge Directional controll lever on the zephyr. that was almost the only reason i chose it over the button-only interface on NCE."
> I totally agree. The Techno Geek talk doesn't bother me at all.


You won't go wrong with either Digitrax or NCE. It comes down to personal preference, which is why the best recommendation is to see if you can't get a quick test drive on both. 

Funnily enough, one of the things I absolutely hated about the Digitrax system was that huge honking lever. As I said: Personal preference.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Boy I love that big old honking lever,:thumbsup: better than sliced bread for all the switching operations I do. 
Leave the throttle at slow speed and just use the lever, don't even have to look at it. Only use the 402D radio throttle for main line operations. 
Zephyr for switching and short line things. 

It is personal preference as CTVally said. 

Best if you can get some throttle time on the systems if you can. 

May be I'm strange but I had no problem understanding the manual. :dunno: and I knew nothing about DCC. 

Magic


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Comment deleted.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks all! I think that I will go with DigiTrax. It is a easy swap out with my Kato Unitrack switches, Throttle and wiring. And I do like the lever. We will see. After all, it is only money.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

santafealltheway said:


> I will say that the instruction manuals that come with the Digitrax stuff make ZERO sense to me and i end up having to google what to do.


It reads like it was written by an engineer who hasn't seen sunlight in a few years. Fortunately there's a huge installed base and lots of local clubs staffed with Digitrax whisperers who can teach you the correct rain dance.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just a shame for the lone operators.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> Just a shame for the lone operators.


Are there no other model train folks in Ghana?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I think I must be the only one! Model trains and indeed most hobbies are an anathema to most Africans except in South Africa where I believe there are a few model shops. Luckily I don't have to wrestle with Digitrax techno babble as I started out with a PowerCab and now have a Roco Z21 which is simplicity itself.


----------

